# Damaged Top Tube... 6 months old



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

During a ride this past weekend a rock (I’m guessing) got “pinched” from another riders tire and flew directly into TT. It put a dent about a 1/8” in the TT and took off all the clear coat and paint right down to the carbon. It’s 08 Orca that I bought in September 07. My question is do you think Orbea will replace this? The bike should not chip away like this. The paint warranty is one year. Do you think they will take care of me? What steps would you take?

FYI, I also bought a 08 Ordu in January.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Wouldn't hurt to try. Get your LBS on you side they will be your best advocate. Orbea customer service is great and I think you can guarantee they will be fair.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I hate to be the bearer of bad new's but I'm pretty sure under the circumstances the best you can hope for is a great deal on a "crash replacement" frame. Bottom line is Orbea is a business and if they "hooked up" everyone who had a bit of bad luck (ie rock into bike, taken out by other rider) they would soon be out of business!
Not trying to be an A$$ just realistic.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Paint*

Try looking at this from a different point of view. If you are driving down the highway in your brand new car, whatever brand you drive, and a rock gets thrown from the tire of a dump truck and scratches the paint on the hood and cracks your windshield, will that manufacturer consider that a warranty issue?

I am not trying to be an a$$ either, but I think you are going to have a hard time convincing your LBS or Orbea that this issue should be covered under warranty.


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

I’m delinquent in following this up, but wanted to close this out. In short Orbea, took care of this issue to my satisfaction without any hesitation. Jason at Orbea and Tim at my LBS were both GREAT. These two individuals always kept the customer in mind and resolved the issue. 

It is without question I would recommend Orbea to others not only because it’s a great product/bike, but it also has extremely good customer service.:thumbsup:


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*What was "to my satisfaction" ?*



olekz said:


> I’m delinquent in following this up, but wanted to close this out. In short Orbea, took care of this issue to my satisfaction without any hesitation. Jason at Orbea and Tim at my LBS were both GREAT. These two individuals always kept the customer in mind and resolved the issue.
> 
> It is without question I would recommend Orbea to others not only because it’s a great product/bike, but it also has extremely good customer service.:thumbsup:


What did Orbea do for you on this ? My riding pal rides a 2008 Orbea, he might like to know.

Doug


----------



## olekz (Dec 17, 2007)

Orbea did what I had asked for, replaced my frame for the 09 and I paid the cost difference. Under the same circumstance I think Orbea would have replaced the 08 frame with an 08 for free, but I can't confirm this because I went another direction. 

The bottom line... with a legitimate issue and you LBS support Orbea will stand by their products. Thanks Orbea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

olekz said:


> Orbea did what I had asked for, replaced my frame for the 09 and I paid the cost difference. Under the same circumstance I think Orbea would have replaced the 08 frame with an 08 for free, but I can't confirm this because I went another direction.
> 
> The bottom line... with a legitimate issue and you LBS support Orbea will stand by their products. Thanks Orbea! :thumbsup:


Just out of curiosity, what was the cost for the 08 to 09 upgrade? I had a similar issue (again good customer service)...went from an 05 orca to an 07 orca...think I paid like $250 for the upgrade.


----------

